# The Epiphone Gentlemens Club



## The Beatles Sound (Feb 2, 2009)

I invite you to participate in this "small" group of Epiphone Fans, because these guitars are both treated as bad but the actual experience something else, they are fashion - they sound really ...

This is my Epiphone Experience Collection ...


----------



## The Beatles Sound (Feb 2, 2009)

and the next ... :rockon2:


----------



## Damion (May 8, 2009)

While I dont have any pics, Id like to hop on the band wagon as well.

I have a 2004 Epi Les Paul Custom in alpine white. Bought it sight unseen but couldnt love it more.

I think youre right, Epis dont get the respect they deserve, ive let a friend of mine who plays nothing but Gibsons use mine, and according to him, mine plays just as good if not better than his gibbys. Even the sound is very similliar.


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

Sign me up!

I love my '57 RI LP jr. probably my favourite at this point.
I love the simplicity, but also the construction is good, intonation is perfect, and I can get all kinds of sounds out of it.

.


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

By the way, nice guitars posted there Beatles Sound!


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's my Epiphone Les Paul Junior '57 RI "Epiphone Custom Shop"

I've noticed these are starting to go up in value, they were only made for a short period of time apparently pulled from the lineup becaue they were to close to the Gibson's


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

An Epiphone Riviera, Antique Sunburst, MIJ, circa 1978.


----------



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

Nice tail piece Robert1950!
Is that the stock one from 78?

Frank


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Francis Fargon said:


> Nice tail piece Robert1950!
> Is that the stock one from 78?
> 
> Frank


Yep. It is called a Frequensator tail piece. Sort of a two piece trapeze. This is particular to Epiphones AFAIK.


----------



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

My friend got one just like it,really,except for the tail piece,that why i was askin.But he not the original buyer,so it could been changed.

Thanks

Frank:smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Francis Fargon said:


> My friend got one just like it,really,except for the tail piece,that why i was asking. But he not the original buyer,so it could been changed.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Frank:smile:


I've done some research on these MIJ Riviera models from around 72 to 84, In the early 70s they had the stop tail, covered HBs and bolt on necks. Late 70s were set neck, creme open coils and frequensator TP. Early 80s had set neck, covered HBs and the stop tail. The colour is particular to this era AFAIK. They also made red ones in the early 70s. If was after the early 80s that Gibson moved production to Korea. I upgraded the pickups in mine,


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I only have one Epiphone in the mix, though I'm not sure it qualifies as a gentleman's guitar: 
(however, it goes well with the beer stain on my couch) :smile:


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool beans. All these nice Epis.

I have two Korean G400s... one a Vintage Faded from 2004, the other a classic cherry finish from '96. I had a cherry '95 but I gave it to a good friend a couple years ago. Great players, all of them. I really ought to take some fresh pics of them.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Epiphone Les Paul Elite (2003) - Made in Japan












Epiphone Les Paul Custom LE Lacquer Series (2005) - Made in Japan (JDM)


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Both are Gone but not forgotten. Epiphone Emperor Regent and Sheraton II. They were nice guitars. But at the time I was deluded into thinking that an upgraded Epiphone was as good as a Gibson. The Sheraton II had Seymour Duncan Antiquity humbuckers. Absolutely stellar pickups.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice looking guitars guys. Unfortunately this thread has made me start thinking about a really nice Epiphone Les Paul bought from Encore Music that I used to own back in the mid 90's. It had an amazing cherry sunburst finish, the "Open Book" (Gibson style) headstock and it was a good player. The price was very reasonable as well. I believe at the time it was somewhere between $500.00 and $600.00. I originally bought it for slide, even though it had low action. I set up the action myself and the only reason I foolishly sold it was because the pickups were thinner sounding than my Gibson Les Paul.  Of course what I should have done was get new pickups installed instead of selling it.

I still remember showing it to another guitarist and you could see his eyes widen, then when he saw the name on the headstock he said "Oh, Epiphone", as if it were a second rate guitar. Some advice that I'd give to both younger guitarists here as well as those just starting out, if you don't like something on your guitar and it can be easily changed, like action, pickups, etc., take it to a guitar repairman and get things set up the way *you* like it. Don't do what I did. I'm still kind of kicking myself for selling that Epiphone.


----------



## guitarsmark (Jun 1, 2009)

My Epi Custom Shop









My Custom shop and my Epi LP Lynyrd Skynyrd Anniv Ed.









A front shot of it









The front shot of my Skynyrd guitar


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I recently bought a LP double cut, '59 style, flat top with set neck, gloss red nitro (I think) finish, and 2 P90s. Interestingly it has the toggle switch up on the top horn near the strap button. It's an Epi! Got it for $350 from nova scotia. 

It plays much better than any LP jr. That I've ever played. 

Has anyone here ever seen/heard of this model before? It's even hard to find on harmony central.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

My heavily used and loved Custom. I got it many years ago when i was a lad. It was the first good guitar I owned, beat the tar out of the junk I had before it. I don't remember what I payed for it, but I know it was a small fortune to me at the time.

It's been through alot of parts in it's time. It has seymour duncan pickups in it now. It's got alot of sentimental value to me, but it's still a great sounding and playing guitar. I've owned Gibson Les Pauls, and I still have this epiphone. That says something IMO.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

The Beatles Sound said:


>



I really like the top on that guitar.


----------



## The Beatles Sound (Feb 2, 2009)

Archer said:


> I really like the top on that guitar.


Yes, it's really beauty !


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to have one of these, until it was stolen, about 20 years ago. Mine was all blond.








I can't link to it from work, but there is a picture of me in the "office" on page 24 of the show-us-your-picture thread here with that guitar in its last known state. The original New Yorker style pickup had been replaced with a pair of DIY humbuckers (yes, I cut a hole in a vintage guitar), a new bound pickguard I made (still have the original), a nice gold 335-style tailpiece, and a different wiring harness. Still the best neck I ever played. Estimates were that it was from between 1959 and 1961.
This document - http://hammer.ampage.org/files/Danotech.pdf - shows my heavily modded 1964 Epi Coronet on page 2. That Epi has one of the worst necks I've ever played. That issue of Coronet was considered a "student" model, and the neck dimensions at the nut were really for the 12 year-old hand. The absence of sufficient structural rigidity in the neck, given that it joins at the 23rd fret, makes intonation a huge issue. The body is unbelievably light, though. Spoiled me for anything else. The Leo Quan bridge was replaced with a LP Jr wraparound. The original vibrola is sitting in the parts bin for want of an arm. The neck pickup is homemade. I needed a narrower string spacing so I wound myself a Strat-sounding pickup with Tele neck dimensions. Sounds great.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

hey I'm not a gentleman, but can I play too?







I don't play electric much, but I have a Dot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

'92 Emperor II (Samick plant). 
In '93 Epiphone made them 
the 'Joe Pass'.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have no problem referring to this as The Epiphone Gentleperson's Club.



Starbuck said:


> hey I'm not a gentleman, but can I play too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Beatles Sound (Feb 2, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> hey I'm not a gentleman, but can I play too? - I don't play electric much, but I have a Dot.


Of Course, *the flowers* are always welcomed at home and especially if you are beautiful.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I have no problem referring to this as The Epiphone Gentleperson's Club.


Don't be silly! I was just kidding, I couldn't resist. :smile:


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

My modified Epi...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> '92 Emperor II (Samick plant).
> In '93 Epiphone made them
> the 'Joe Pass'.


SWEET AXE !! 

I had one (Joe Pass) in natural and sold it.... kqoct...I know, I know...don't remind me. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

xbolt - that's a way cool SG.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

X-bolt. Nice SG Jr. Looks like a Pigtail style bridge. What other mods if any? Thanks.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll play along. Here's my Dot and SG


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

xbolt said:


> My modified Epi...


geez, that took me a long time to recognize those as egg crates.
does that really do the trick for sound?


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Maxer said:


> xbolt - that's a way cool SG.





Robert1950 said:


> X-bolt. Nice SG Jr. Looks like a Pigtail style bridge. What other mods if any? Thanks.


Thanks guys...A few years back, I was about to spend $3-4K on a real 65' but decided to spread the money around otherwise.
I paid $150 for it and pulled the Epi HB (which actually sounded good), added a P90, the adjustable bridge and Kluson tuners. The nut will eventually go to bone or brass but has been graphite-gooped in the short term. 



puckhead said:


> geez, that took me a long time to recognize those as egg crates.
> does that really do the trick for sound?


Well the egg crates reduce alot of the reflective highs and cymbal wash and help keep the room reverb to a minimum. The egg crates are covering a false drywall layer that is spaced off the original wall and ceiling by 1"x1" styrofoam strips which creates an air gap and as a system, takes care of the lows and over all noise reduction...


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

xbolt said:


> Well the egg crates reduce alot of the reflective highs and cymbal wash and help keep the room reverb to a minimum. The egg crates are covering a false drywall layer that is spaced off the original wall and ceiling by 1"x1" styrofoam strips which creates an air gap and as a system, takes care of the lows and over all noise reduction...


I got a stack of about 100 flats for anyone that wants them.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The Beatle sound: Your Casino and SG are sooooo nice! You make me drool on my keyboard! I'm really digging this Casino, I think I'll have a walk at my local store!


----------



## kevin (Jun 9, 2009)

i have an epiphone bullzeye zakk wylde les paul custom and it plays very good have a nice sound.yes and epiphone deserve some credit.


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's my made sometime in the '90s gold top (click on thumbnail for bigger view). I bought it used 4 or 5 years ago, the previous owner did some upgrades with the knobs, pots (CTS) and switch. I rewired it and have done quite a few pickup swaps, currently it has a set of Tim White Timbuckers in it (crazy, I know).

Gut shot can be seen in this post: http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=205751&postcount=10


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

greco said:


> SWEET AXE !!
> 
> I had one (Joe Pass) in natural and sold it.... kqoct...I know, I know...don't remind me.
> 
> ...


I have my eye on one of these - similar colour..It's in Ottawa - found it in a kijii posting....so I'll be going up to giver 'er a try in a couple of weeks


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

*I'll play!*

Here's my cherry Riviera with mini humbuckers :smile:



Cadence


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

*Epiphone Les Paul Ultra*

Well that's a bummer. I didn't know these guitars were shit 'till I saw this thread. Here's my waste of money;


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

From FujiGen Japan:


----------

